
Ask HN: How do you keep track of events like SpaceX's Crew Dragon launch? - miguelrochefort
This is the kind of event I enjoy watching live, yet I completely missed it until I heard about it on the evening news. Thankfully I&#x27;ll still be able to witness the docking part of it in a few minutes.<p>I know I could probably find a calendar of all SpaceX&#x27;s missions, but what about other types of events, such as &quot;AlphaGo versus Lee Sedol&quot;? Is there any calendar that aggregates all events that could be considered as humanity milestones?
======
thepete2
I have the SpaceEx RSS feed [0] where it was annouced some days before. You
could also find it on HN and the reddit frontpage. But I also don't really
know how to keep up with that stuff without digging through tons that doesn't
interest me.

[0] [https://www.spacex.com/news.xml](https://www.spacex.com/news.xml)

------
artsyca
Me too bro, no idea how I missed it. Venturing watching it right now! They
just docked. Momentous!

